# Cats and Macs...



## martinatkinson (Jan 29, 2002)

Hello!

I know alot of us have cats, in fact, my family had more then 20 just a few months ago.  Just wondering if anyone had any stories of the adventures of their cats.  Feel free to write about you cats, post pictures, etc.

I have attached a cat story that one of my freinds sent me ( yes it is a true story )  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## twyg (Jan 29, 2002)

Personally I've got four cats in the house. 
Anyone who says animals don't have personality, emotion, etc. needs to meet my feline companions...

Isis - Black, 6 years old. About 7 lbs. Part siamese, and something else gangly... Stole her from my girlfriend. She thought that Isis was her cat. HA! mine now.  Alpha cat, very bossy, and always looking over her kingdom and her people. The cats are merely there for her enjoyment, and people certainly make good servants, but only sometimes. 

Onyx - Black, 7 years old. Pretty big cat, weighing in at 12 lbs. "The Fox" and "Little Man" I swear, he looks, acts and talks like a human. Any cat that says "ouuuwww" when he wants to be let out has my kudos. Oh, and lets not forget "Bold Beggar" any cat that will hang on the edge of your plate as you're holding it to get you to drop food should definitely be considered bold. Funny thing is, once he gets it off your plate he'll stare at it, and then look at you with the "c'mon now, that's not what's really on the plate, you just let that part fall... Where's the real food!?" (Don't beat the cat twyg, Don't beat the cat twyg...)

Haley - Tortise shell, 8 - 10 years old. 15 lbs+ "The Dirigible" I think she had a blimp contest with herself. She's got a little weight problem that isn't human related. She just finds food everywhere. (And not all of what she eats would be considered food by even most cats' standards)

Raksha - Tiger striped, and getting fat due to inactivity  (she's not mine, so I can't say anything about it),  1 year old. "Freak" and "Squeak" This cat is the the very definition of scaredy cat. I so much as show myself and she's out of the apartment faster than you can blink. God forbid I speak. She must have been abused as a kitten. 

 What possesses people to hurt other creatures that can't really do much against us? 

All cats are adopted at different ages. Pics will follow as soon as I can capture the little ones...


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 29, 2002)

I have two cats.  Both are 6 month old male brothers, and approaching 8 pounds.  These guys are going to top out at 15+ pounds!


Booker - all black except for small white patches on his stomach and chest.  Booker is a lap cat, loves beer and having his face rubbed.  If your hand isn't petting him, Booker is trying to get under your hand and pet himself.  Booker was the bully until recently.

Corky - Grey tiger stripe, with leopard spotted underbelly.  Corky was the scaredy cat until recently.  Now that he is about a pound heavier than Booker, Corky doesn't get pushed around.  He is the independent hunter-type cat.  If your hand is moving, he is waiting to attack.  But he's always just playing;  he never scratches.

Cats rule!


FaRuvius


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 29, 2002)

Ok, here is a ( rather long ) list of my cats.  My sister is the cat person so some of these descriptions are brief:

Skunk:  Black and white, looks like a skunk except for that white stripe is on belly instead of back.  Short haired, Male
Bambi:  Calico ( multi-colored )  This cat thinks that she owns the whole world.  She can not eat or sleep with the other "lowly" cats.  Long haired, Female.
Sherbert:  White with sherbert colored spots.  Short haired, Male.
Lucky:  Siamese markings ( a variety which is called a paint ).  Short haired, Female.
Smoke:  Solid grey cat.  Short haired, Female.
Mud:  A calico cat, colors are mostly dark brown and black.  Short haired, Female.
Mesquite:  This is Mud's mother, looks exactly like her and the only way we tell them apart is by a slight difference in personality.  Short haired, Female.
Blacky:  A black cat, blind in one eye.  Long haired, Female
Snickers:  An orange cat very loving personality.  Long haired, Female.

Ok, I will post a picture as soon as I can get all these cats in one place.  Man, you should see the reaction when Elizabeth goes out to feed them in the morning.  A wave of cats swoop towards her and literally climb up her to get to the cat food bag, you'd think these cats were half starved.  

And no, these cats do not reside indoors.    

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 29, 2002)

My cat has got cancer and died.


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

now that we have had almost a day's worth of silence in memory of herve's cat i will start in telling about mine (ours really, i would never have become a cat person without the GF's help)

Thor - the man of the house and a man's cat. He used to be scared of his own shadow but is now friendly to anyone we let in the house. he has learned trust slowly but surely. He was brought to us thru a friend that works to save animals from being destroyed. I can't imagine what life would be like without him. 
He is the big protector. He whines and then ignores when you give him what he wants.eg - fights for the milk while i have bowl in my hand, but never drinks a drop once i put it on the ground. Favorite saying is "nouuuuuwwwwww".  Will carry on conversations for much longer than most cats. Has just started to sit on my lap as of last week. He loves to be brushed and petted. His best friend is Freya. They often curl up and sleep together or play wrestle and chase each other around the house. He is one of two cats that i don't have to worry about trying to escape out the front door. He is also the great hunter. spiders and other insects beware.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 30, 2002)

Wow Ed, the resemblence in that cat and my older cats is shocking!  One year (about 3 or 4 years ago) we had a whole litter of white kittens.  They were so beautiful, most were long hair but some had short.  We sold about two of them before their mother (I think it was our first cat Starlight) took them out deep in the woods and left them there  Don't know if they made it to someones house or just starved.  

Well, still have not gotten around to getting pics of our cats but they are coming soon.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

all our cats have been declawed since right before we moved from ohio to calif. We live less than a block from us highway 1, so we are very tight about not letting them out. 

Freya - Thor's best friend who thinks she is a dog. She is a laphound. She is friendly to anyone. we found her on my GF's parents farm, aparently one of those abandoned woods kitties like albert was talking about. she followed us around and played with the kids and acted like a dog. she was just too people friendly to leave in the woods. 
Other than her annoying habit of wanting to plod on my belly (that damn nesting instinct) she is wonderful. she is very playful and snuggly. very good for warming any cold parts of your body. just throw her on top of yourself anywhere. She is also not a very fast learner. She will jump rihgt back onto your lap over and over again no matter how many times you throw her off. Tolerates abuse that no other cat would ever endure. I hold her up in the air and make her dance to TV theme songs, i rub her head in a furrious way. She never stops purring.  She and Minerva are the two that are always trying to get out of the house. Freya got out once when we first moved here and was gone for about 24 hrs. I was very worried. But she came home ok. We have been extra careful with her ever since.


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

Our cats have several favorite places in the house. one is at the top of the stairs outside of my office. trying to get into my office is a favorite pasttime. they bring the catnip toys and leave them outside for me. another favorite place is in the kitchen garden window. they also fight over their spots on the couch and Thor and Freya are convinced my lazyboy is really theirs.

Minerva - the first of the rescued cats. She was brought home by my GF's oldest son. She was covered with her own sh*t and was a pain to get clean. She spent a lot of time as essentially an only cat before Thor & Freya arrived within a week of each other. At the time she was bigger and used to dominate and harass them. now she is the smallest and the most independent. she gets along with Thor and I, but not really anyone else. She is the one who shoots thru doors opening more often than any other. I ocassionally let her sit on my lap while at the computer until she starts drooling. she is very sweet when she is getting attention but very "catty" when dealing with the other cats. she is the one who gets the milk when i sit it down. If curiosity is what kills cats, Minerva will be the first of ours to go. Watching her and Thor get up on their hind feet and fight while i am holding the milk bowl is a hilarious site. they look like the 2 lions from old english crests.


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

one of the most entertaining things to me is the non linear pecking order among our 4 cats. Who dominates who depends largely upon what they are arguing about. Minerva always wins with food. Freay always wins for my attention. Patches always wins for a spot on the couch and Thor wins for just about everything else. They are also great examples of where the word "copycat" must have come from. One will start a behavior and the others will gradually imitate it 

Patches - the only cat that has been with my GF longer than i have, hence the non mythological name. While still the biggest cat, she is much healthier than when i first met her. Minerva tormented her back to a more active lifestyle when she was a kitten. Before that i referred to patches as "Mrs. Garfield".  She is very quiet and spends 90% of her time on the couch. She only seeks attention from my GF, but will accept it from any adult. She avoids kids. Those of us who manage to live as long as Patches has in cat years may actually live long enough to see m$ become just another company. She is probably the smartest of the bunch. she knows when to mind her own business.


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 31, 2002)

I had two cats. Jack and Mew. Jack ran away about two weeks ago.

Jack was about three years old, pure white with blue eyes and very cuddley. His name is actualy short for Jack Frost.





I miss him. 

Mew is much more aggresive. She runs around the house at full speed for no apparent reason sometimes.
My little brother wanted to name her Joltion (after this pokemon: http://infoweb.magi.com/~folklore/jeff/joltion.gif ), but I said "how about we name her Mew?"(after this pokemon: http://i.imdb.com/Photos/Ss/0190641/5 )


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

I have a doggey... I like doggies.  Kitties make my Daddy sick


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> * i would never have become a cat person without the GF's help*



Wow, Ed!  That must be some GF for you to end up with FOUR cats  (or more? )

No worries, we love cat-lovers here! 

FaRuvius


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Attached is a picture of "Mud" one of our many cats.  More coming soon...


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

he he

well, igrew up being a real dog person. i was allergic to cats as a kid so i couldn't have one around anyway. 
My first gf's cat gave me an experience that turned me against cats for a long time. i was lying on my stomach on the floor when the cat crawled up on my back and pissed all over me  she tried telling me that it was the cat's way of saying it liked me. riiiight.
but then the gf right before my current one had a cat that didn't seem to like anybody but me - no matte how much i pushed it away it kept wanting to get on me and be affectionate. I started breaking down about then. 
and the current gf of 9yrs is something special. She and her cats are all exceptions to all my stereotypes. I now love them all dearly.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Or should I say her excellency Bambi VI  I am doing this behind Bambi's back, don't tell her or she'll stare me to death  

Anyway, here is a pic of our cat Bambi...


----------



## Jadey (Jan 31, 2002)

Some funny pics of cats are at this web site:

http://www.cat-scan.com/


----------



## twyg (Feb 1, 2002)

Finally caught Raksha, the most bashful of the bunch. (Everyone who was on the irc boards knows the pain that is me attempting to get pictures of the little beasties.)

Rasha sniffin' 

Horrible pic I know, but hey, security cameras never take good shots either.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 1, 2002)

Ok, here's a pic of Cyan and also one of Corso. Cyan's personality is described perfectly here. Basically a big lovable puff that has a squeak instead of a meow. 

Corso is a lil rug rat though, as demonstrated by this pic where he's giving the camera a rude facial gesture.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 1, 2002)

My cat, Snowball, rules!  She's part Siamese and talks up a storm!  Check out her photo from when she was a kitty!  She's currently about a year and a half old.


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

smile

snowball was a cutie cat. I will have to admit i have a thing for white kitties.  but cyan is one beautiful cat as well Jadey. But how any cat could be quite as good as that description i do not know, but i will take your word for it.


----------



## rinse (Feb 2, 2002)

My wife and I have two cats...

Belle and Sebastian are their names (named after the musical group!)

Belle is the wily one... A black and white, 1 1/2 year old isalways jumping on the counter, napping on the top of the cupboards... and of course attacking sebastian. The only time she seems to relax is when she sleeps on my lap as i work at my computer.

Sebastian is a big talker.... always moewing to you and wanting treats, his little belly is getting bigger all the time... He is only 10 months old and is already bigger than belle. He loves to be held and always sleeps next to his mommy (my wife) His grey tiger stripes make him one of the cutest cats i have ever seen... yes, i know i am biased!

The two of them together bring alot of happiness to me and Renee, even though i didn't want a cat to begin with... I always thought of myself as a dog person.

Check out this funny picture of them confronting a kung fu hamster... They don't know quite what to think!


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 2, 2002)

Hello!

Hey guys, I did not know that so many people had cats!  Wow!

I guess it is time to go post another pic of our cat.  This one is lucky


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 2, 2002)

Oops, look like I pushed enter accidently.  Sorry about the double post but here is the picture of lucky...

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello!

OK, I will take a break from the many pics of the cats, however, I thought I would post my desktop picture which is pretty funny.  I have had this desktop for ages so I do not exactly remember where I got it from.

Enjoy!

Albert


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 18, 2002)

I have a story that happened to a friend.

He was driving along one night and this cat ran out in front of his car.  He hit it.  Poor thing.  Anyways... there happened to be a cop coming the other way and saw the whole thing.  The cop pulled over my friend and they both went looking for the cat.  They couldnt find it.  The cop said that the right thing to do would be to walk up to a few houses around where they were and ask if anyone had a cat.  Just so they could tell them what had happened to their beloved pet.  Luckily they got found the owner at the first house they went to.  The lady was devistated and couldnt beleive it.  My friend felt so bad that he offered to pay the woman.  The minute that he handed over the money to the lady the cop arrested my friend.  Apparently he was "selling pussy". 

That was bad... sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## simX (Feb 19, 2002)

Lol.

I have two cats called "Baby Kitty" and "Fatty".  Hehe that's just their nicknames -- they are actually called "Bercino" (which means "whiner" in Italian -- and it's a fitting description) and "Taddeo" (which is a singer in an Italian opera).  Fatty's a better description, though. 

Fatty never comes around anymore.  We always let him out, because he can't stand to be in the house.  My brother always used to "torture" him by poking him and chasing him (this is my OLDER brother), and so now I never see him anymore and he doesn't like to be petted anymore.   And now my neighbors are monopolizing him and letting him stay in THEIR house.  

Baby Kitty is really cute, though.  He looks almost exactly like twyg's cat, Raksha.  Brown tabby -- black and brown stripes, and what's so CUTE about him is that all 4 paws are white at the tip, so it looks like he just stepped in some milk.   And he also has a tuft of white fur under his chin, but other than that he's black and brown striped.  But he's really friendly -- he likes to go out too, but he always comes back at night and sleeps in the house.   At night he likes to jump up where I'm sleeping or working and purr and stick his wet nose in my face and rub up against me.  It's kind of annoying because I was working with my mom's iBook the other day, and he was walking all over it and I couldn't do anything, so I had to give up and pet him.   He also loves to bat things around like little play mice or balls or things.  It's so funny, though, because the other day an almond was sitting on the rug, and he runs up and bats it, and it goes flying and so he thinks its a little bug or something and he chases it and bats it again.  Then it goes flying and he chases it again... etc.  You can just sit somewhere and watch him do this for about 15 minutes or so.  It's so cute.   He does this with play mice or balls or whatever -- he's so playful.

Hopefully I can get a pic up, but I don't have a digi-cam, so probably not.

I'm glad that so many users of this forum have cats.  I can't stand dogs (sorry dog-lovers) -- cats are just so much better. 

As a side note, Cyan reminds me of a cat named Rosie that my aunt has -- she's really shy, but looks almost exactly like Cyan.  Cyan really is a beautiful cat, Jadey.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello!

Wow, I never knew that so many Macintosh users had cats!  Looks like most of the people keep their cats indoors.  Not us, to many cats and too much sensitive and expensive equipment to take the chance.

On a side note.  I noticed some of you have flat screens that have indoor cats.  How do you keep your cats from tipping them over?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *Finally caught Raksha, the most bashful of the bunch. (Everyone who was on the irc boards knows the pain that is me attempting to get pictures of the little beasties.)
> 
> Rasha sniffin'
> ...



Our cats really look quite similar! Raksha also has very big and beautiful eyes, as does Jack Daniels have...


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 12, 2002)

I have one cat, name of Allan. Hes pretty strange, like a dog in a cats body.
At the top of our stairs we have something that looks like a treehouse. He likes to run up the stairs and take a flying leap before hitting the treehouse with a loud THUNK.
   All at night... run run run THUNK run run run THUNK
The treehouse also has a scratching post, of course he uses the support behind it.
    He has been known to fetch, and hes scared to death of tennis balls. He also likes to hunt my mouse, which gets annoying.

  He's 2 years old, with a white and gray body, and likes to sleep on my iMac.

  Sorry, I don't have any pics of him.


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 14, 2002)

Ed - "Nonlinear pecking order," what a great descriptive term!
My wife and I currently share our house with 6 cats, each with a distinct personality, behavior pattern and position within the 3-dimensional pecking order.
But today I'm gonna reminisce about my late lamented SuperCat, Ningauble (name courtesy of Fritz Leiber).  
Ning was the *largest* _Felis domestica_ I have ever known (and this was confirmed by other cat-lovers).  He was 25 pounds, and not fat.  His shoulders were knee-high on me.
He was absolutely a sweetheart where humans were concerned, always friendly and gentle.  But other animals were a different story.  Except where his sister (a more normal-sized cat) was concerned, he was very territorial and would attack any interloper.  I got a kick out of seeing him run dogs off our property.  German shepards, Rotties, didn't matter, he'd go after them and they would run.
Here's to you, Ningauble!  <sniffle>


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 4, 2002)

Hello!

What do you guys think of CC, the first cat cloned by science?  What is your personal opinion of animal cloning?  What about human cloning?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Valrus (Apr 4, 2002)

Four cats: Pippin, Mona, Abby, and Leo (aka Spike aka Biff). Check out my web page for pictures and descriptions. No, I don't get money when you visit my page. I don't have any ads. I don't even have a web counter. So there. 

As for cat cloning, well, I wouldn't do it, but the idea doesn't offend me. If it doesn't hurt the cat, well, it would seem a little strange to have a cloned cat, but to each his/her own.

-the valrus


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

You have to post here bluefusion tell how you got your cat and how it caught itself on fire!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 4, 2002)

my kitties!!!!!!

YAY!!

alas, they have no names..


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

i have a cat named zoe she is insane like xoot she never comes in the computer room becuase of the loud music, but she does like the itunes visuizer when i turn the mute on


----------



## xoot (Apr 5, 2002)

I have no cats, because they would eat my bird. But they are very interesting animals.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a great cat named Fellini... he's a bit surrealistic, I guess 

He's a shaded Persian with white fur and he is REALLY wierd. He licks plastic bags for fun, entertainment, and maybe food value, I don't really know; he makes a lot of noise, sits around all day doing absolutely nothing (as in, NOTHING---not even moving), flops around on the couch when someone comes in, and he lit himself on fire for a New Years' celebration (we're still not sure why, exactly---he simply walked straight into a candle flame, lit his tail, and sat on the table looking at this odd burning thing with an xpression like "huh?" then he jumped off the table which put the flame out. All this before I could get a camera out, unfortunately, or it would have been a Kodak moment


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 5, 2002)

I have three cats

Penny- Black really a friends cat that we took care of but never gave back 

Carat - All kinds of colors from Engalnd 14 years old

Chlowy (not sure how to spell it just got this cat)- Just got this cat 7 months old greyish


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 5, 2002)

I have three cats

Penny- Black really a friends cat that we took care of but never gave back 

Carat - All kinds of colors from Engalnd 14 years old

Chlowy (not sure how to spell it just got this cat)- Just got this cat 7 months old greyish
This picture is of Penny


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 8, 2002)

Hello!

I just took this picture today, our cat Mesquite finally had her four kittens, a white, two grey and a black one.  I have attached a picture I took just moments ago.

Anyone have any suggestions for names? 

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello!

Another one of our cats Smoke had her kittens.  She had four of them, one black tiger, another the same with white stocking's and face, one cream colored orange and a calico, which is strange because the only Calico in the line is Bambi which is Smokes grandmother.

Well, only two more litters of kittens (that we know of) to be born!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## dricci (Apr 19, 2002)

Here are some name suggestions:

Darwin
Aqua
Classic
Dock


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello!

LOL!  I actually had an orange kitten that I named NIB.  Maybe one of the dark ones should be named Cocoa?

Latest cat count 19 cats, 8 newborns and 2 more pregnant females  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by martinatkinson _
> *Do you own a cat?*


Does one ever really "own" a cat?

It sure does feel the other way around sometimes...

 

Jeff-n-Luke
Autumn Kitties
Home w/ Kitties
Bag Kitties
2 New kitties
Old Kitty - Hocus Pocus
Camera Tests

The orange kitty is Luke, and the new black one is Tie. The old black kitty was Hocus Pocus.


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 21, 2002)

Hello!

Wow is that ever true.  Cats ae som independent that they practically own you  

Another litter was borne on Friday.  Attached is a picture of Bambi's litter.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by martinatkinson _
> *...Looks like most of the people keep their cats indoors...
> On a side note.  I noticed some of you have flat screens that have indoor cats.  How do you keep your cats from tipping them over?...*


My cat Luke always sat on top of my old monitor when I was on the computer. When I replaced that with my 17" flat panel he DID knock it over... luckily I had soft stuff like books that it fell on to.

I've since hooked up the CRT from my Compaq PeeCee, just so he has something to sit on. I also have the flat panel leand as far back as I can, so that it is harder to push forward.

Since we are in the big city, we'd never let our cats out. They've been indoor cats thier entire lives and so they a happy to say in. the can see outside from thier tower


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

I was finally able to get a pic of my own cat...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 27, 2002)

Time for my cat. This is a close-up face shot...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 27, 2002)

And this is what he instinctively does anytime someone says "Oh, he's so beautiful!"

LOL


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 27, 2002)

And... this is what I call his "PowerPuff Mode"... Ya know those little cat statues that are all over the place in Chinese restaurants? Does this look familiar?


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 27, 2002)

Hello!

Wow Bluefusion, that is one beautiful cat!  How old is it?  In the first picture it looked like a kitten but from the other pictures it looks like a full grown cat...

Well, our kittens are really growing fast.  The first litters eyes are  open and the two other ones are just starting to open.

I will post some later pictures along with names soon!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *My cat Luke always sat on top of my old monitor when I was on the computer. When I replaced that with my 17" flat panel he DID knock it over... luckily I had soft stuff like books that it fell on to.
> *



Get a Cinema Display...it's too heavy for most cats to knock it over...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 27, 2002)

He's around 8 years old now... he's getting a bit old, I guess... the first pic really does make him look like a kitten, but it was only from a few months ago. This is Fellini as we normally see him (this was just a random shot taken today, actually... I tend to take a lot of shots of him


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 28, 2002)

Hello!

Wow, that cat reminds me of the one on those Purina canned cat food commercials.  The one that eats the cat food out of a crystal cup  

All of our cats descended from a stray tiger cat that just started hanging around and then making its home.  The other ones are Bambi (which we brought from Kansas), Skunk and White Chocolate (both brought from a place down the road)  One year Starlight had a litter of kittens that every single one was white, we even had a couple nice long haired ones that looked like Bluefusion's cat.  The only sad part is that we only sold a couple before Starlight stopped being a mom, she led them out deep into our woods and left them, we still do not know if they survived    

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (May 16, 2002)

Hello!

Wow, our kittens are sure growing fast.  Soon we will need to get rid of them, anyone interested in having one?  

Here is one of them, meet Hervé    

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

LOL that is such a PERFECT name for that particular cat 

it fits so well!

hehehe


----------



## martinatkinson (May 16, 2002)

Hello!

I sure had a tough time taking Hervés picture.  He is SO active!

Eventually I placed my camera on one side of the room and Hervé on the other then raced him to the camera to snap a picture   After a couple tries I was able to snap that shot of him.

I will post a picture of Cocoa and some of the others as soon as I get my camera back and am quick enough to catch the little buggers 

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Can you name one xoot, please?


----------



## martinatkinson (May 16, 2002)

Hello!

LOL.  I will see, we just had our last litter of kittens but we usually wait until they are older and name them according to their personality.  The one just acted like I thought a "Hervé" would so that is what we named him, and if one has the personality of a xoot I may name it that way, just depends on the personality  

Also, if you want a cat named after you, you have to come pick it up from me and take it home with you   So, Hervé, hope you have time in a couple of weeks to make a trip down to Granger  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## xaqintosh (May 16, 2002)

I don't especially like cats, once we had a cat and it crapped in my favorite hat 
We currently have two though, they're my sisters


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Hey, you've never heard of Dr. Seuss' "The Crap in the Hat"? lol


----------



## xaqintosh (May 16, 2002)




----------



## nkuvu (May 16, 2002)

> _xaqintosh's sig:_
> iMac
> 350mhz
> 128 mb ram
> ...


Social security number, credit card numbers, you know, things like that.  

I'm a dog and tortoise person, myself.  Don't have much use for cats, but that's okay since they don't have much use for me.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

No, no, no, nkuvu, that's too obvious. 

xaqintosh, just put your Apple Store ORDER CONFIRMATION RECIEPT on there (with all the information that's on there ). That'll do nicely. Or if you prefer, put the credit card number used to PURCHASE all that stuff


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Who would give out their credit card number here?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 16, 2002)

Actually, I am currently credit card-less, but if you'd like to give me _your_ number, It will be gladly accepted


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Use PayPal...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 16, 2002)

Ohhh, you'd like to send me money with paypal? how kind of you!

xenocytekron@mac.com


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Just Kidding! . I was just proposing ways that other people can send you money.


----------

